# Installation of Walk-out Basements



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey you asked to ''let me know what you think'' dumbass:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> hey you asked to ''let me know what you think'' dumbass:laughing:


I posted the wrong picture. The one in the picture is last summer. I have other pics of some our company did in the mid 90's. It works. It has held up to flooding, massive amounts of snow, and years of freeze thaw. I appreciate all your insight and should not of got upset about the negative feedback. Thanks again. I have more pics ill post for discussion when I get back to the office. Have a great New Years!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you have a great new years also:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Your technique/concrete/bilco- $9000


You must be getting screwed, we can have a set of steps delivered and installed with doors for under $1,500.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rino1494 said:


> You must be getting screwed, we can have a set of steps delivered and installed with doors for under $1,500.


Really, includes digging, dirt removal, concrete cutting, and dirt grading? That's an amazing deal.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

> I have other pics of some our company did in the mid 90's. It works


It could work for you and thats fine. The owners happy and you got paid so whats wrong with that.

I would not do it on my home. If possible I would do the job as others have described just because I would never want a call back. As far as the price goes, everything has a price and it is what it is. 

I have lost many a job because I would only do it the way I thought was best and not the way the home owner wanted it done. 

You can't say that your way is the best way, only the cheapest.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The one in the picture is 15 years old and holding strong. Your technique/concrete/bilco- $9000
> Mine- $4700. How many do you sell? Apparently from the frequency of your posts you dont work much.
> 
> Final laugh- $priceless...........


You got the wrong guy. I don't do bilco. I said it would not meet our code. 

I also asked if there was an additional four feet below for frost protection, which you didn't answer. There also needs to be four feet of underpinning done on the house wall for frost protection.

Also said it needs a drain. Where do you expect the water to go?

What, you don't get freezing temps in Ohio? I think not. 

$4700 = cheap job, and it shows. Sorry, I don't do work like that, you can have them all.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

but hey...it takes some guts to post pics of your stuff:thumbsup:

ya just gotta learn to pick out only the good pictures:shifty:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

> Posted by Ohiohomedoctor
> 
> The one in the picture is 15 years old and holding strong. Your technique/concrete/bilco- $9000
> Mine- $4700. How many do you sell? Apparently from the frequency of your posts you dont work much.
> ...



Bilco- $1500
Concrete cutting- $800

I'm pretty sure I could find someone to do exc & grading for $2400. So you would have bilco @ your price. Hardest thing would be scheduling concrete cutter & bilco installer so job would run smooth. 

I would have to charge you hefty price for mobilization to Ohio from Mass.



FYI it would cost more than $4700 but much less than $9000. Just felt like bustin balls.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Really, includes digging, dirt removal, concrete cutting, and dirt grading? That's an amazing deal.


no no no..... $1,500 is just for the bilco unit itself. I believe they are cheaper than that. Somewhere around $1,000- 1,200 depending on height. 

Someone mentioned about scheduling a concrete cutter. That had to be done anyways for the door. On a block wall, you would have to slush the block on the edges so that when they drilled through the wall there would be support. Bags of concrete mix, water, wheel barrow and a couple coffee cans would do the trick.

BTW...how did you cut the wall. I know a mason that has a concrete chainsaw. He cut a poured wall with one that I had dug up for a bilco unit. Had to cut it from both sides. He used water, but still a dusty mess.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rino1494 said:


> no no no..... $1,500 is just for the bilco unit itself. I believe they are cheaper than that. Somewhere around $1,000- 1,200 depending on height.
> 
> Someone mentioned about scheduling a concrete cutter. That had to be done anyways for the door. On a block wall, you would have to slush the block on the edges so that when they drilled through the wall there would be support. Bags of concrete mix, water, wheel barrow and a couple coffee cans would do the trick.
> 
> BTW...how did you cut the wall. I know a mason that has a concrete chainsaw. He cut a poured wall with one that I had dug up for a bilco unit. Had to cut it from both sides. He used water, but still a dusty mess.


I hired a company who only cuts concrete. They use a hydraulic wet saw, and also have the chain saw. I will defiantly look into this for the next one. I have my own equipment for the digging, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyone know how much the precast steps weigh from bilco? I was just checking their site and can't find anything about the weight. I only ask as i'm looking ot install a bilco door in the future and like the idea of one complete unit but i would need to use my backhoe to bring it to the backyard as no truck will fit back there.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

MBS said:


> How will this handle 4+ inches of rain? How does it get rid of the water? The ground alone is not going to absorb it. Is the surrounding grade sloped away from this area? Is there a rain gutter above or a gable roof overhead? Will the roof dump water into it?
> 
> Looks nice though.


It's fine....really


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The one in the picture is 15 years old...


If the image is 15 years old then the digital camera it was taken with must have been left in 1995 either by aliens or timetravelers from 2009.



ohiohomedoctor said:


> ...Your technique/concrete/bilco- $9000
> Mine- $4700.


Home Depot landscaping timber wall 8' tall - compromised and partially collapsed in less than 10 years. Bilco doors - still there when the house is remodeled / demo'd.



ohiohomedoctor said:


> Final laugh- $priceless...........


seriously dude  Is your X-Box 360 broken or something?


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

MBS said:


> I'm not being a knob here but some quick questions:
> 
> How will this handle 4+ inches of rain? How does it get rid of the water? The ground alone is not going to absorb it. Is the surrounding grade sloped away from this area? Is there a rain gutter above or a gable roof overhead? Will the roof dump water into it?
> 
> ...


Not one of my questions has been addressed. :whistling


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

MBS said:


> Not one of my questions has been addressed. :whistling


Yes I did.....:laughing:


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice work, but like others Im skeptical on how its applied.

The few I've done on new homes where poured as part of the foundation.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The one in the picture is 15 years old and holding strong. Your technique/concrete/bilco- $9000
> Mine- $4700. How many do you sell? Apparently from the frequency of your posts you dont work much.
> 
> Final laugh- $priceless...........


 
I say BS answer the ?'s in post #8 

Almost 80 post in 1st month

Back to the sidelines for you 

You are in way over your head with this crowd


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

We always tried to have a walkout on the side of a hill.

Seemed to work out easier. We poured a few exterior stair wells and steps too.

Pretty easy when you are setting forms. Good luck with those landscape timbers.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong,,I thought landscape timbers were for tacky looking flower beds.


----------

